# Men in Black: International - Neuer Trailer mit Alien-Action



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Men in Black: International - Neuer Trailer mit Alien-Action* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Men in Black: International - Neuer Trailer mit Alien-Action*


----------



## blasiusx (26. April 2019)

Langweiliger Trailer, ich finde die Serie ist ausgelutscht und man hätte diese lieber "beerdigen" sollen.


----------



## Bevier (26. April 2019)

Irgendwie ist MiB für mich ohne Will Smith und Tommy Lee Jones nicht MiB...
Auch wenn ich Liam Neeson sehr schätze, fehlt einfach etwas.


----------



## Cleriker999 (26. April 2019)

Natürlich die nächste  Frau als Hauptcharakter in 2019 in „MEN IN BLACK“????

Ja ne is klar.........

Magnum PI 2018 : Higgins ist eine Frau

Und jimmy olson ist ein  Schwarzer Schauspieler.

Ghostbusters sind frauen? 

Können diese produzenten nicht einfach mal aufhören mit diesem mist? Oder bin ich der einzige dem sowas auf den keks geht?


----------



## Cobar (26. April 2019)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Natürlich die nächste  Frau als Hauptcharakter in 2019 in „MEN IN BLACK“????


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es schon immer auch weibliche Agents gab und dass man "Men" nicht immer mit "Männer" übersetzen muss/sollte?
Man kann es auch mit "Leute" oder "Menschen" übersetzen, aber ich verstehe dich schon.
Es ist natürlich viel einfacher, erstmal rumzuheulen wegen irgendeinem eigentlich vollkommen unwichtigen Detail.
Lass mich raten: Ob der Film gut werden könnte oder nicht, das weißt du mit Sicherheit auch schon oder?


----------



## Baer85 (26. April 2019)

Wie kann man blos wagen einer Frau die Hauptrolle zu geben, wenn "Men" im Titel steht! Also wirklich... In was für einer Welt leben wir denn nur?

Naja nu aber mal im Ernst. Was genau stört dich denn so daran, dass es jetzt einen weiblichen Hauptcharakter gibt? Ständig kommen dann irgendwelche Typen hervorgekrochen, die irgendwo, von irgendwelchen dummen Typen aufgeschnappt haben, dass es eine böse Agenda von Hollywood  gegen Männer (häufig auch spezifisch gegen weiße Männer) gibt.

Sollen die etwa einen Reboot von einer Filmserie machen und alles genau gleich machen? Irgendwann wird der Trend zu vielen weiblichen Hauptcharaktern abschwächen und ihr könnt dann wieder genug männliche Hauptcharaktere sehen. Deal with it! That´s business.


----------



## HenryChinaski (26. April 2019)

Die Dame bei dem neuen Magnum stört mich gar nicht, aber der Typ...so ein nichtssagender Sunnyboy. Null Charisma, irgendwie austauschbar. Wenigtens einen ordentlichen Pornobalken sollte er sich stehen lassen


----------



## Deathy93 (26. April 2019)

Die Schauspieler sind ja ekelhaft!

Passt mMn 0 zu MIB!

Ich hätte mich ja noch auf andere Schauspieler eingelassen, aber nicht diese.

War ja klar, dass Will Smith und Tommy Lee Jones irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben oder Hollywood keinen Bock mehr auf die, aber dann nehmt doch anständigen Ersatz und nicht son Sunnyboy.
Thor konnte ich mir schon mit dem geleckten Sunnyboy nicht anschauen.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2019)

Es wird immer besser, aber keine Sorge, der Film wird erfolgreich, heutzutage ist so was beliebt.


----------



## MoneyRulez (26. April 2019)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Wie kann man blos wagen einer Frau die Hauptrolle zu geben, wenn "Men" im Titel steht! Also wirklich... In was für einer Welt leben wir denn nur?
> 
> Naja nu aber mal im Ernst. Was genau stört dich denn so daran, dass es jetzt einen weiblichen Hauptcharakter gibt? Ständig kommen dann irgendwelche Typen hervorgekrochen, die irgendwo, von irgendwelchen dummen Typen aufgeschnappt haben, dass es eine böse Agenda von Hollywood  gegen Männer (häufig auch spezifisch gegen weiße Männer) gibt.
> 
> Sollen die etwa einen Reboot von einer Filmserie machen und alles genau gleich machen? Irgendwann wird der Trend zu vielen weiblichen Hauptcharaktern abschwächen und ihr könnt dann wieder genug männliche Hauptcharaktere sehen. Deal with it! That´s business.


Wenn es Quotenfrauen sind, floppt der Film eben. Spontan fällt mir da der dritte Teil von Ghostbusters ein oder die neue Staffel von Dr. Who. 

Darüber hinaus gibt es in einer offenen Gesellschaft keinen Grund, Kritik an der Besetzung von Rollen mit Frauen oder Männern in Unterhaltungsfilmen zu tabuisieren. Alles und jeder hat sich Kritik zu stellen, dass ist eine der wichtigsten Errungenschaften der Aufklärung. Keine Tabus, keine Denkverbote, keine falsche Rücksichtnahme aufgrund politischer oder religiöser Weltanschauungen.


----------



## Cleriker999 (26. April 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wenn es Quotenfrauen sind, floppt der Film eben. Spontan fällt mir da der dritte Teil von Ghostbusters ein oder die neue Staffel von Dr. Who.
> 
> Darüber hinaus gibt es in einer offenen Gesellschaft keinen Grund, Kritik an der Besetzung von Rollen mit Frauen oder Männern in Unterhaltungsfilmen zu tabuisieren. Alles und jeder hat sich Kritik zu stellen, dass ist eine der wichtigsten Errungenschaften der Aufklärung. Keine Tabus, keine Denkverbote, keine falsche Rücksichtnahme aufgrund politischer oder religiöser Weltanschauungen.



Ganz genau so isses! Aber heute ist ja gleich jeder beleidigt und man wirds als  frauenfeindlich abgestempelt oder sonst was. Diese politische korrektheit ist das krebsgeschwür der heutigen zeit. 

All a bunch of "snowflakes" the days


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist MiB für mich ohne Will Smith und Tommy Lee Jones nicht MiB...
> Auch wenn ich Liam Neeson sehr schätze, fehlt einfach etwas.


Da stimme ich genauso zu!

Aber vielleicht gucke ich mir den Film irgendwann mal im Free TV an. In 3-4 Jahren oder so.


----------



## Ace-the-Ripper (27. April 2019)

FLOP


----------



## PHuV (27. April 2019)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Die Schauspieler sind ja ekelhaft!


Ach, und der Bubi von Scientology ist nicht ekelhaft? Scientology und wie sie ihre Leute einsetzen ist ekelhaft. Will Smith hat in den letzten Jahren nur noch sehr schlechte Filme gemacht, und der Geist von Scientology war doch in "After Earth" überpräsent. Ne, ich kann Will Smith nicht mehr ertragen. Da ist frischer Wind mit neuen Schauspielern ganz gut. Ich freu mich auf den Film. Finde ich gut, wenn mal alte Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden.

Und der weibliche Ghostbusters war doch gar nicht so schlecht, wie alle ihn hinstellen, ich fand ihn angenehm witzig und war im Endeffekt auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die alten Filme.

Ebenso ist es ganz schlechter Stil, einen Film zu ver- und beurteilen, BEVOR man ihn überhaupt gesehen hat.


----------



## MoneyRulez (27. April 2019)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so isses! Aber heute ist ja gleich jeder beleidigt und man wirds als  frauenfeindlich abgestempelt oder sonst was. Diese politische korrektheit ist das krebsgeschwür der heutigen zeit.
> 
> All a bunch of "snowflakes" the days


Hier werden funktionierende Serien aufgrund politischer Überzeugungen gekapert. Als nächstes dann wohl Jessica Bond . . . 

Es fehlt offensichtlich die Kreativität, sich etwas eigenes zu schaffen. Das wird ein vorübergehender Trend, die Umsatzverluste werden in den USA das bald abfedern. Schlimmer wird das in Deutschland, wo viele Filme von staatlicher Filmförderung abhängen. Aber wer sieht schon deutsche Filme neueren Datums? Unwahrscheinlich, das Hollywood so enden will.



PHuV schrieb:


> [...]Ebenso ist es ganz schlechter Stil, einen Film zu ver- und beurteilen, BEVOR man ihn überhaupt gesehen hat.


Wie entscheiden Sie denn VORHER darüber, welchen Film Sie sich anschauen wollen und welchen nicht? Gibt es da einen guten Stil, der sich vom schlechten der anderen unterscheidet und den man kennen sollte?


----------



## PHuV (28. April 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wie entscheiden Sie denn VORHER darüber, welchen Film Sie sich anschauen wollen und welchen nicht? Gibt es da einen guten Stil, der sich vom schlechten der anderen unterscheidet und den man kennen sollte?


Man sollte an sich immer unvoreingenommen sich Dinge anschauen, egal was, ganz einfach. Oder beurteilen Sie Nahrungsmittel genauso, erst mal bäh und ihh, bevor man es überhaupt probiert hat.


----------



## MoneyRulez (28. April 2019)

PHuV schrieb:


> Man sollte an sich immer unvoreingenommen sich Dinge anschauen, egal was, ganz einfach. Oder beurteilen Sie Nahrungsmittel genauso, erst mal bäh und ihh, bevor man es überhaupt probiert hat.


Man kann sich nicht alles anschauen, dazu reicht meist weder Zeit noch Geld, sondern muss selektieren auf der Grundlage des eigenen Geschmacks. Dabei lässt man sich von Erfahrungen leiten. Ich meide Gerichte mit fettigem Schweinefleisch z.Bsp. Da gäbe es noch hunderte, die ich noch nie probierte, aber darauf verzichte ich aufgrund bisheriger Erfahrungen. 
Ähnliches passiert neuerdings, wenn bisher erfolgreiche Filmserien männliche Schauspieler durch weibliche ersetzen, welche nicht zu meinen Favoriten gehören. Nach einigen Enttäuschungen meide ich diese Filme. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, sollte das Drehbuch die Rolle vernünftig ein Führen und erklären, die Frau gut spielen, ergibt sich das aus nachfolgenden Kritiken. Dann schaue ich mir den Film nachträglich an.


----------



## PHuV (29. April 2019)

Meine Güte, kapierst Du es nicht?  Wenn Du schon so eingeschränkt bist, dann wundert mich Dein Statement überhaupt nicht. Nochmals, es geht darum, nicht etwas gleich schlechtzureden, bevor man den Film überhaupt gesehen hat. Das nennt sich "VORURTEIL"! Es wird keiner gewungen, sich den Film im Kino anzuschauen. Man kann es sich später ausleihen, im Fernsehen schauen... Das große Geschrei hier von einigen halte ich wahrnehmungstechnisch für dumm und schwachsinnig,  weil eine negative Haltung die Wahrnehmung trübt, und durch diese subjektiv schon geprägte Trübung macht man in den meisten Fällen einiges schlechter, als es tatsächlich ist.

 Aber Hauptsache, der Pöbel schreit erst mal auf, jammern und schreit. Warum muß immer alles gleich von vornherein schlecht gemacht werden?


----------



## PHuV (18. August 2019)

Jetzt, wo man ihn gesehen hat, kann man es ja sagen, er war wirklich nicht gut.


----------

